# Gastrochilus japonicus and Thrixspermum japonicum



## PHRAG (Aug 30, 2006)

These are part of my Japanese orchid collection. I just made the addition of Thrixspermum, and I love it.









Left: Thrixspermum japonicum Right: Gastrochilus japonicus









Side by side Gastrochilus in green and Thrixspermum in purple.









Thrixspermum is putting out plenty of nice healthy roots.








Gastrochilus is putting out new roots and three spikes.









For reference, my thumbnail next to the largest Thrixsperumum japonicum.


----------



## Heather (Aug 30, 2006)

CUTE! and so healthy looking. Nice roots. 

How many Thrixspermum are in that pot? Is that more than one plant?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 30, 2006)

I am very jealous, wonderful additions!!

Those don't look like traditional japanese pots though oke:

Jon
________
Vapir No2 Vaporizer


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 30, 2006)

There are four individuals in the Thrixspermum pot.

Jon, I have discovered something about traditional Japanese potting methods. They are great methods...for the Japanese grower.  

I am thinking about taking up bonsai, and I have been studying American influenced bonsai trees. Very interesting how many artists in the west use the same techniques, and produce very different results. 

A traditional Neofinetia grower would probably cry if they saw me growing them in s/h and not pruning out the new growths. 

I have been wanting to ask you a question ever since you posted photos of your yellow Neo. Do you grow warm and humid year round? You said it was constantly in bloom. Do you give it a winter rest or no?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 30, 2006)

I should clarify on the Ogonmaru.
I grow warm (high of 75 in winter, high of 85 in summer) and very humid (80+%) all year. It does not get a defined rest, but is allowed to get completely bone dry for a day or two between each watering in winter, though in summer it tends to get watered more and not allowed to get as dry.

It's peak blooming is usually in the later part of mid summer (early August typically) when all the mature growths try to spike, but it will throw the odd spike any time of year, though much rarer in winter.

I am planning on trying some of my other Neos in the semi, semi-hydroponic method I've been using lately. Hopefully they respond as well as the phals have. I just use an even mix of Hydroton and Growdan Growcubes in Aircone pots and water frequently.

Jon
________
BUY EXTREME Q VAPORIZER


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 30, 2006)

I am doing something similiar with my phals and neo's. I don't have aircones, just because the extra days of watering aren't practical for me. But when I water those orchids, I drain the reservoir down to just a thin layer of water on the bottom. It speeds up my drying time and seems to work pretty well. I still end up watering once a week, but the mix and the roots have time to approach dryness. With the high humidity I am running (80% plus) the plants really respond to it. They are putting out incredible new roots. 

I may not give my neo's a winter chill this year, just a reduced watering shchedule, and see what happens.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice Plants. My Gastrochilus japonicus is just finishing a blooming, and my Gastrochilus dasypogon is about to open. I love these little guys!


----------



## Heather (Aug 30, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice Plants. My Gastrochilus japonicus is just finishing a blooming, and my Gastrochilus dasypogon is about to open. I love these little guys!



Be sure to share some photos with us, Dot, I'd love to see them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2006)

Heather said:


> Be sure to share some photos with us, Dot, I'd love to see them.


OK. Here is Gastrochilus japonicus. It will be a week or two before dasypogon is in full flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2006)

And finally, here is Gastrochilus dasypogon:


----------



## Heather (Oct 13, 2006)

Great photos Dot! 
Nice flowers too.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, thanx for the photos.


----------

